# Set up your coffee ecommerce shop in just a few clicks



## TheCoffeeLocator (Aug 6, 2012)

Small and independent coffee roasters can now set up their own coffee ecommerce store in just a few clicks on The Coffee Locator.

As an idea of what you can get, here is a finished store - http://thecoffeelocator.com/market/vendor/9-caffe-bonani

All shops and product pages are optimised for search engines like Google, Yahoo and Bing (SEO), saving you the effort of marketing and allowing you to concentrate on the roasting.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Posted with permission from Coffee Forums UK Admin


----------

